# eXtra Load (XL) Tire? WTF?



## Daedalus (Feb 6, 2001)

So I'm shopping for tires for my wife's 2005 TSX. When I search for tires on sites like tirerack.com, it tells me that the tires are rated XL and seem to be more expensive than non-XL tires.
What does XL mean and is it necessary to get XL tires? Can I just get standard load tires that are of the same size?
Her tire size is 215/50/17. Thanks!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: eXtra Load (XL) Tire? WTF? (Daedalus)*

never really heard of that. Have you tried other shops like wheel works or something? Have they all said the same thing? When it comes to tires shopping around can be a bitch sometimes. GL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daedalus (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: eXtra Load (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_never really heard of that. Have you tried other shops like wheel works or something? Have they all said the same thing? When it comes to tires shopping around can be a bitch sometimes. GL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, I've shopped around multiple places like tirerack.com. Unfortunately, when I input the Acura's information, they all return only XL rated tires.
The price difference is near a 70% increase!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: eXtra Load (XL) Tire? WTF? (Daedalus)*

Acura rates the front axle at 2,335 lbs, and a standard load tire can carry 1,356 MAX. Main thing is that the XL sidewall provides a little more protection against sidewall bubbles and wheel damage from impacts.


----------



## Daedalus (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: eXtra Load ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Acura rates the front axle at 2,335 lbs, and a standard load tire can carry 1,356 MAX. Main thing is that the XL sidewall provides a little more protection against sidewall bubbles and wheel damage from impacts. 

If Acura rates the front axel at 2,335 lbs (for both wheels I'm assuming), then two standard load tires should be able to safely carry 2712 lbs. That should be fine shouldn't it? Even if the car is loaded down with people and gear, you shouldn't go over the weight.
Maybe I'll buy her a carbon fiber hood.










_Modified by Daedalus at 11:07 AM 1-28-2009_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: eXtra Load (XL) Tire? WTF? (Daedalus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daedalus* »_So I'm shopping for tires for my wife's 2005 TSX. When I search for tires on sites like tirerack.com, it tells me that the tires are rated XL and seem to be more expensive than non-XL tires.
What does XL mean and is it necessary to get XL tires? Can I just get standard load tires that are of the same size?
Her tire size is 215/50/17. Thanks!

That size isn't really a popular size-- which also increases cost. Have you considered 225/45r17? More options, which can also decrease cost. That 10mm probably may not cause an issue with rubbing---maybe doc can have some input on this


----------



## orionz06 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: eXtra Load (GT17V)*

225/45/17 is a very popular size switch... generally you will find more in stock locally... i dont know the weight capacity off hand though...


----------



## Daedalus (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: eXtra Load (orionz06)*

Good idea. I'll look into that!
EDIT= The 225/45/17 XL was a good suggestion. $80 each for Kumho ECSTA ASX instead of much more. Does tirerack price match?



_Modified by Daedalus at 12:58 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: eXtra Load (Daedalus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daedalus* »_ Does tirerack price match?
_Modified by Daedalus at 12:58 PM 1-28-2009_

do hookers on your local street corner?









_Modified by teutoned at 11:55 AM 1-28-2009_


_Modified by teutoned at 11:56 AM 1-28-2009_


----------

